# Need fake eggs for ringnecks!!!



## cookiebun (Jun 2, 2008)

Help! 
my ring necks are laying eggs and I can't find any fake one online. Out of stock here forever it seems:
http://www.dovepage.com/supplies/supplies.html

We thought we had 2 males. We really don't need more doves and don't want the female to wear herself out laying eggs. 
Anyone one know where I can get some fake eggs?


----------



## fantailgyrl (Jul 10, 2010)

*hi there*

have u tried foys??


----------



## KrysKritters (Dec 15, 2011)

You can try the craft stores. They will usually have some wooden eggs. 

I am told they are not picky though and will sit on mables, rocks, etc... just find similar sized objects.

I was also told you can hard boil the eggs and then give them to sit on.


----------



## cookiebun (Jun 2, 2008)

fantailgyrl said:


> have u tried foys??


They have fake pigeon eggs which are probably too big.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

a few white marbles would work fine.


----------



## horseart4u (Jun 16, 2011)

i got wooden one from hobby lobby & michael's crafts and painted white...


----------



## Just Divine Yorkies (Jan 27, 2012)

Maybe with Easter merchandise out, fake eggs would be easier to find

Does the color matter to the birds~do you have to paint them white?


----------



## cookiebun (Jun 2, 2008)

We were going to put some Easter peanut M&Ms in with her but I think they're too small.


----------



## DeeDee's Mom (Dec 17, 2011)

You CAN get some air dry clay and make some, then cover them with some kind of the coating they sell in craft stores...can't remember the name. I made some for DeeDee, just in case I could talk HIM into sitting on some eggs to quiet him down. He won't sit on the eggs, but he does like to play with them: he picks them up and tosses them around. Not exactly parental.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

cookiebun said:


> They have fake pigeon eggs which are probably too big.


Foy's has both pigeon and dove eggs. The dove eggs are small and probably just right.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

My mistake. N.E. Pigeon Supply has them. I thought it was Foy's, but it wasn't. They are small, and are for doves. $5.50 for a dozen, and free shipping.

http://www.nepigeonsupplies.com/nesting_supplies.htm


----------



## cookiebun (Jun 2, 2008)

Jay3 said:


> My mistake. N.E. Pigeon Supply has them. I thought it was Foy's, but it wasn't. They are small, and are for doves. $5.50 for a dozen, and free shipping.
> 
> http://www.nepigeonsupplies.com/nesting_supplies.htm



Ordered some. 
Thanks.


----------



## jondove (Nov 17, 2011)

KrysKritters said:


> I was also told you can hard boil the eggs and then give them to sit on.


If they lay the eggs before your fake eggs arrive and you let them sit on the real ones for a while and then replace them, you would then be killing the babies inside.

Boiling them immediately after they are laid, before embryos start to grow inside is a better solution if you don't have the fake eggs yet. They'll also be sure to accept them back as there's no difference in shape/size/color.


----------



## cookiebun (Jun 2, 2008)

The fake eggs arrived today. We switched them with the real eggs today when the birds were changing shifts. It seems to have worked. 
Our female sits on the eggs all day and the male sits at night. I thought the male was supposed to do the day shift?


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Yes, the female is the one who sits all night. The male takes the day shift.


----------



## cookiebun (Jun 2, 2008)

Jay3 said:


> Yes, the female is the one who sits all night. The male takes the day shift.


MY female sits on the eggs all day. 
Silly birds. 









There's two eggs in there if you look close.


----------



## Just Divine Yorkies (Jan 27, 2012)

cookiebun said:


> MY female sits on the eggs all day.
> Silly birds.
> 
> 
> ...


I see the eggs Are you going to let them hatch, or are they fake eggs?


----------



## cookiebun (Jun 2, 2008)

Those were the real eggs. 
We don't want Big Bird to get aggressive with his youngsters after they mature so we aren't going to let them raise any young. 
They are happily sitting on their fake eggs now.


----------



## Libis (Oct 8, 2010)

I have a very young female who sits all day and all night. She's still learning and doesn't want the male to touch the eggs lol. 

My birds have so far accepted appropriately sized easter eggs in pink, brown, blue, yellow, white, and green.  
I was curious once and gave them a fake chicken egg and they tried very hard to sit it as well. They tried so hard that it made me feel mean (the egg is half their size) and put back the normal sized fakes.


----------



## graybird (Apr 4, 2011)

I can vouch for using rocks. My pair of pigeons have been happily sitting on two polished river rocks (the kind you put in aquariums, etc) for the past couple of weeks. The colour doesn't seem to matter; the rocks are much darker than the original eggs.

It looks as though they have stopped sitting, though. I haven't seen them on the nest since yesterday morning, and they slept on their regular perch last night. I don't think they sat on the nest today either, and they're sleeping on their perch again right now. I guess they've given up for now. Does anyone know how long they usually spend sitting on fake eggs? I'm new to the nesting thing.


----------



## almondman (Aug 22, 2009)

Jay3 said:


> My mistake. N.E. Pigeon Supply has them. I thought it was Foy's, but it wasn't. They are small, and are for doves. $5.50 for a dozen, and free shipping.
> 
> http://www.nepigeonsupplies.com/nesting_supplies.htm


I think DovePage has a link to get them also. ( Buy cages and supplies ) - $10.99 for ring necks and $9.95 for Diamonds per dozen. Also free shipping. Quite a difference in price. Don't know why!


----------



## Doves1111 (Mar 5, 2005)

graybird said:


> I can vouch for using rocks. My pair of pigeons have been happily sitting on two polished river rocks (the kind you put in aquariums, etc) for the past couple of weeks. The colour doesn't seem to matter; the rocks are much darker than the original eggs.
> 
> It looks as though they have stopped sitting, though. I haven't seen them on the nest since yesterday morning, and they slept on their regular perch last night. I don't think they sat on the nest today either, and they're sleeping on their perch again right now. I guess they've given up for now. Does anyone know how long they usually spend sitting on fake eggs? I'm new to the nesting thing.


My Ringneck Doves will set sometimes up until 3 weeks or so. I use fake pigeon eggs for them...I give them just one to set on.
The fake eggs didn't work for my Pheasant Pigeons though...they were too smart. They worked the very first time I switched the real for the fakes...but then they caught on and would throw the fakes right out of the nest the next day 

Dawn


----------



## Pollo70 (Jan 3, 2012)

cookiebun said:


> Help!
> my ring necks are laying eggs and I can't find any fake one online. Out of stock here forever it seems:
> http://www.dovepage.com/supplies/supplies.html
> 
> ...


I just orderd some from jedds. plastic ones where out of stock so I went with wooden eggs. check out there website.


----------



## cookiebun (Jun 2, 2008)

Pollo70 said:


> I just orderd some from jedds. plastic ones where out of stock so I went with wooden eggs. check out there website.



I already have some fake eggs. 
Arrived Wednesday. $5.60 for 12 and free shipping. 
http://www.nepigeonsupplies.com/nesting_supplies.htm


----------



## Libis (Oct 8, 2010)

Pollo70 said:


> I just orderd some from jedds. plastic ones where out of stock so I went with wooden eggs. check out there website.


You might be better off. I have a little ringneck hen who can tell the plastic ones are fake, but believes wooden ones.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

cookiebun said:


> I already have some fake eggs.
> Arrived Wednesday. $5.60 for 12 and free shipping.
> http://www.nepigeonsupplies.com/nesting_supplies.htm



Hope you got the wooden ones. That's what I use also, for my pigeons, but I still have one hen who _does_ know when you switch them.


----------



## cookiebun (Jun 2, 2008)

Jay3 said:


> Hope you got the wooden ones. That's what I use also, for my pigeons, but I still have one hen who _does_ know when you switch them.



They seem to be painted wood. 
They're to heavy to be hollow plastic. 
Little Bird is sitting on all 4 at the moment.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Why does she have 4?


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

Jay3 said:


> Why does she have 4?


both her birds are hens.. I had three hens and there would be six eggs, and they all shared this one round basket.. and did sit at the same time.. pretty cute. but they did not need six fake eggs, two would of been fine as I did only give them two most times so one usually sat on those and the other two sat on.. well. nothing...lol. but sat anyway..


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Okay, thanks.


----------



## Just Divine Yorkies (Jan 27, 2012)

I just bought a pack of 6 wooden craft eggs at Hobby Lobby for $1.39


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Just Divine Yorkies said:


> I just bought a pack of 6 wooden craft eggs at Hobby Lobby for $1.39


If they are too light, I would think they would know something was amiss when they roll them. The wooden eggs work well.


----------



## Just Divine Yorkies (Jan 27, 2012)

Jay3 said:


> If they are too light, I would think they would know something was amiss when they roll them. The wooden eggs work well.


They are wooden eggs~found in the craft section


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Just Divine Yorkies said:


> They are wooden eggs~found in the craft section


Perfect! Didn't know they had wooden ones in the craft section. Good to know.


----------



## graybird (Apr 4, 2011)

Doves1111 said:


> My Ringneck Doves will set sometimes up until 3 weeks or so. I use fake pigeon eggs for them...I give them just one to set on.
> The fake eggs didn't work for my Pheasant Pigeons though...they were too smart. They worked the very first time I switched the real for the fakes...but then they caught on and would throw the fakes right out of the nest the next day
> 
> Dawn



Thanks for the response, Doves. I just read this.  My pigeons laid a new egg about two days ago, and I switched it with a river rock again. So far neither seems to have noticed anything. Let's hope they're not as smart as your birds.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

graybird said:


> Thanks for the response, Doves. I just read this.  My pigeons laid a new egg about two days ago, and I switched it with a river rock again. So far neither seems to have noticed anything. Let's hope they're not as smart as your birds.


Think wooden eggs would work better, and they don't cost much.


----------



## Libis (Oct 8, 2010)

Doves1111--since your pheasant pigeons are too smart for fakes--what do you do to keep them from overpopulating on you?

I'm particularly curious because I have one ringneck hen who catches on as well.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

I would boil their real ones...


----------

